# Bicycling Across the Country and Bike Was Stolen



## aspiringdreamer (Feb 18, 2008)

My brother is a sophomore at James Madison University in Southern Virginia. He will be riding across the country (75-100 miles a day) from San Francisco to Washington, DC this summer in the Journey of Hope to raise money and awareness for people with disabilities. He is responsible for not only fundraising but also his own gear.

A few weeks ago, he woke up to find his bike was stolen and he can't afford to get a new one. You can only imagine how upset he was now that he has become so dedicated and invested in this cause.

I know I am partial, but my brother is amazing and a really great kid. I am really proud of him getting involved in something this large. I really want to help him but as a young professional working for a nonprofit, unfortunately I can't pay for the bike either. I am doing everything else possible to find someway to help. 

Do you know of anyone that might be able to help him or at least point him in the right direction? (57 cm) He isn't looking for anything fancy, just something to get him from one end of the country to another. Any tips or suggestions you could provide would be extremely helpful!

If you want more information about him can go to the Journey of Hope website: http://www.pushamerica.org/events/JOH/

Thank you!


----------



## gowencm (Mar 4, 2007)

you've probably already tried this, but it seems like local bike shops may be interested in helping out as sponsors. I would think that if one were able to provide a bike towards this cause that it could generate a good amount of publicity, at least in the local news, not to mention being tax deductible (maybe?) and simply helping out a good cause. in any case, good luck in your search. and may a thousand car doors be opened in the path of the fool who stole it.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

Some good friends of mine rode the Journey of Hope. One borrowed a bike from another guy who rode the year earlier. Some recommendations for your brother: contact former guys who rode - both recently and and in years past.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

If he is that broke he probably should try to get a job this summer rather than ride across the country raising money for a good cause.


----------



## aspiringdreamer (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you everyone for your advice. I will certainly pass it on.

Concerning the last post, my brother actually has a job and is paying for college. He works really hard and studies very hard to get good grades. He saved up to get his previous bike which is actually what he is starting to do again. So your post actually isn't helpful or necessary. I think it is commendable for college students to get involved in as big of a cause as this - to think outside the realm of themselves and do something for the greater good. Sometimes though when you toss it out to a community of people with similar interests you find people who are willing to help someone who is trying to make a difference.

Thank you again to everyone else for your advice. Have a good night


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

How come thousands of smart enough to attend college kids, ain't smart enough to secure their own bicycle, and are crushed when some opportunistic a$$hole steals it. I say, lucky for him he wasn't on the other side of the country. Yes, I was stupid and had a bike stolen also.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Lots of folks have ridden across the country on $50 garage sale bikes........

BTW that Push America may be a nice organization with great ideals but they are not a very efficient charity being rated only 2 Stars (out of 4) by Charity Navigator. He might do better to work at a fast food place all summer and donate half of his earnings to a more efficient charity.

http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=7632


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

curlybike said:


> How come thousands of smart enough to attend college kids, ain't smart enough to secure their own bicycle, and are crushed when some opportunistic a$$hole steals it. I say, lucky for him he wasn't on the other side of the country. Yes, I was stupid and had a bike stolen also.



Secured bikes also get jacked.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

bas said:


> Secured bikes also get jacked.


Then I guess they were not secure, were they?


----------

